# Sugarbush 3/8-11



## twinplanx (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy. My brother has arranged for a gathering of a few old/new friends. We are a group of mixed abilities, but including myself 4/5 will be seeking out freshies in the forests ;-) One guy has requested some lessons, so he may be on his own... Also keeping an eye to the sky, fingers crossed & snow dancing in the hopes Castlerock will spin  Just putting the word out incase any other AZers will be around. WWF-VT, I have not forgotten 3/16/11 at Mt. Ellen with you RocoJerry & others ;-) Good times brother, hope to see you again!! Think Snow!!!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 4, 2013)

I will be at Sugarbush this weekend - Saturday and Sunday


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 5, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> I will be at Sugarbush this weekend - Saturday and Sunday


cool. Looks like GMX & Superbravo  are the first to spin. I'm pretty sure we are staying in the condos so we will start our day there. Perhaps work our way over to Mt. Ellen after Castelrock. I've got the same red Spyder jacket and blue helmet(with AZ sticker)  Not sure if I will be rocking the duct taped pants though ;-) Give me a shout


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 5, 2013)

Be aware that the Castlerock Extreme competition is this Saturday so there will be a LOT of competitors lining up for the Castlerock chair. If you had any plans of skiing Liftline it's not going to be open until late in the day.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmm, that might alter our game plan... Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## KevinF (Mar 6, 2013)

Spent the past two weekends up at Sugarbush.  Castlerock (we just skied Castlerock trail) was rocky for the upper half, although it improved dramatically as we got lower.  Be prepared to sustain some edge / base damage on Bush's bump runs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Who does not love Bush, it it is fantastic, can't wait to get more Bush soon.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Who does not love Bush, it it is fantastic, can't wait to get more Bush soon.


Straight chicks? Gay guys? :wink: It won't be long Scotty, hope we get "lucky".


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Straight chicks? Gay guys? :wink: It won't be long Scotty, hope we get "lucky".



I don't care what you enjoy, hopefully the Bush will some great snap then, but I do love bush, got to work more on the getting lucky part for sure.


----------

